# Feedback On Budget Rig for Video Editing



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Building a budget rig for a buddy.  He will mainly use it to perform video editing.  I know nothing about video editing, but I had him explain the process.  He creates timelapse videos using a GoPro that takes a picture every minute.  He combines all the pictures into a timelapse of a vehicle rebuild project.  Currently he is (was - it went kaput) on a MacBook Pro with the following specs:

CPU: i5 2 Core @ 2.3 GHz
RAM: 4 GB 1333 DDR3
HD: 320 G @ 5400
GPU: Intel HD 3000 256 MB

So, anything is going to be a big upgrade compared to that sissy lappy he was using.  He has given me a $750-800 budget range.  He is not interested in gaming.  The primary uses of this rig will be:

Video editing
Running dual monitors (edit video on one, "hardcore eBaying" on the other)

Currently what I have as an idea is listed below.

CPU: FX 8320 8 Core 3.5 GHz - $150
MoBo: UD3 990 - $125
RAM: G.Skill 2x4 G 1600 - $85
HDD: WD Black 1 T 7400 RPM - $90 (Or SSD? 240 @ $120)
GPU: ASUS 7770 2G $120
CPU Cooler: 212 EVO - $30 (I plan to OC CPU)
PSU: TTake 700W - $40
DVD: LiteOn - $20
Fans: 4 value pack - $16
Case: Corsair 200R - $50
OS: Win 7 Home x64 - $100
Total: $826

Alternative parts include:
MoBo: ASRock 990 $120
HDD: Seagate 1 T $124
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 256 G $170
GPU:
1. XFX 7870 2G $180
2. ASUS 660 2G $180
3. EVGA 660 2 G OC'D $190
4. XFX 7850 1G $140
5. ASUS 7770 1G $88
Case: Rosewill Challenger $50

$826 is at the top or just outside of his budget.  I don't know much about video editing, and he doesn't get into it too hardcore, just as I have described above.  If he can do it with his Mac with those specs, anything should be fine.  Now I'm just concerned about cutting costs and making him the best rig for the $$$. 

Anyone with their $.02 or any feedback is welcome!

Thank you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

definitely the gpu upgrade, Motherboard drivers handle translation for video cards, so no there is no problem running a NV card with an AMD Machine,

however I highly recommend a 7870 over the IGP


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Eidar, thanks for clarifying.  Just to be clear though, his laptop is going to be sold/tossed.  I will be building a new rig completely.  So either way there will be no IGP, it will have a dedicated card.

I added a 7870 from XFX to the first build.  Optional between the two NVID and ATI platforms.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2014)

if he isnt gaming, get a motherboard with an IGP and two video outputs. video encoding wont use the graphics card.


the SSD also wont be useful. the CPU will be the bottleneck for sure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> if he isnt gaming, get a motherboard with an IGP and two video outputs. video encoding wont use the graphics card.
> 
> 
> the SSD also wont be useful. the CPU will be the bottleneck for sure.



Depends on the encoder and codec used. In Sony Vegas it has the ability to use OpenCL or Cuda for encoding depending on the template you choose, and it does encode a bit faster that way.

And if you are encoding uncompressed AVI files, SSD will help.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Muss - He wants a GPU, so his will be done, he will have one.  That will cover the video outputs.  

SSD is an option but he will have to add it later unless he doesn't want an internal HDD at all.  Will go way over budget.

Mx - That's what I'm wondering.  I have also heard that video editing stuff favors NVIDIA when it is capable of using the GPU; is there any truth to this?  Do you think the lower 8 Core AMD would be fine?  On this budget I think the extra $50 would be overkill when you consider he has been running on a 2-core 2.4 GHz processor.  Even the lower 8320 would be a massive upgrade for him at 8 cores running at 3.5+.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2014)

I would first look up the video program he uses and see if it supports CUDA or OpenCL. If CUDA, go for an used 500 series (600 and 700 series are nerfed as far as compute is concerned). If it supports OpenCL go for HD7000 or R 200 series. If it supports both, find out which way is faster.

If it supports none, get just a basic GPU with  2 DVI outputs and pour most of the budget towards the CPU. RAM, at least 16GB.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

TR - He wants to continue using GoPro Studio v. 2.0.  The minimum reqs are Dual core processor, 5400 RPM HD, 4G RAM and a GPU that supports OpenGL 1.2 or higher.

Should I replace the $190 EVGA 660 2G w/ the ASUS 7770 2G for $120 since the program uses OpenGL?  That would knock off $70 that I could dump into the CPU and upgrade it from 8320 to 8350, giving him about +.5 GHz processing power.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> TR - He wants to continue using GoPro Studio v. 2.0.  The minimum reqs are Dual core processor, 5400 RPM HD, 4G RAM and a GPU that supports OpenGL 1.2 or higher.
> 
> Should I replace the $190 EVGA 660 2G w/ the ASUS 7770 2G for $120 since the program uses OpenGL?  That would knock off $70 that I could dump into the CPU and upgrade it from 8320 to 8350, giving him about +.5 GHz processing power.



I would definitely switch GPUs, but don't put the extra towards a 8350 since you're going to OC the CPU. Since this is a build for a friend, I'm sure your OC is going to be mild so it doesn't have to be constantly monitored. The 8320 is just as capable as the 8350 in that respect. Put the extra money towards a better GPU like a 7850/7870/R9 270/R9 270x.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Barb - Thanks for the input.  How much does a GPU Memory have to do with video editing?  Would it be okay to drop down from the 660 2 G to the 7850 1 G for considerably less ($50 savings)?  That way he could spend the extra on RAM if needed, or just drop it into his budget zone of 750-800.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> Barb - Thanks for the input.  How much does a GPU Memory have to do with video editing?  Would it be okay to drop down from the 660 2 G to the 7850 1 G for considerably less ($50 savings)?  That way he could spend the extra on RAM if needed, or just drop it into his budget zone of 750-800.



nothing. apart from the openGL requirement for  showing whats being rendered, its NOT going to speed it up at all. you'll notice that programs requirements have minimum and recommended for CPU, HDD and ram - but GPU has one minimum (openGL support) and no recommended. thats because it doesnt use the GPU at all, so its money being thrown away for no reason.

drop the video card even lower, get him a more powerful CPU or just save the money. if you're overclocking, just save the cash.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mussels.  I plan to OC the 8320 to at least 3.7-3.8; stable enough to where I don't have to ever mess with it again after I do it. 

He was telling me that a 7 min finished video took over 8 hours to make on his computer.  I am hoping with such a big bump in CPU, double the RAM, a faster HDD and an OpenGL GPU that could cut it down to about 2 hours.  That's just a guess, no idea how that stuff works.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2014)

Nvidia and AMD tend to not optimize OpenGL (not the same as Open*CL*) for their gaming graphics cards, they only optimize specific profiles are particular games being released using an OpenGL engine. They save the optimized OpenGL drivers for their professional cards.

Still, going by this: gopro.com/support/articles/video-does-not-display-in-the-gopro-studio-player-window I think GoPro only uses OpenGL for previewing videos (I'm not aware of OpenGL having extensions for encoding) so it won't matter which brand you go, although currently AMD has the upper hand in that regard but that could change with the next driver release. If you want to make sure, send GoPro a message and ask them if the GPU actually encodes anything.

The website doesn't specify any amount of video memory as requirement but it'll never hurt to have 2GB, specially with dual monitors.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> The website doesn't specify any amount of video memory as requirement but it'll never hurt to have 2GB, specially with dual monitors.



Thanks TR.  Do you think (since Muss says above that GPU Mem doesn't matter) as long as the card supports OpenGL, 1 GB would be alright?  All he'll be doing on the other monitor is browsing the internet most of the time.  He also may watch a movie or something on the 2nd monitor.  Or does just 2 monitors in general use a lot of GPU mem regardless of tasks?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2014)

I think you'll be alright, but if Mussels is correct, get the 1gb HD7770 and just build the system for under budget.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, yes, provided you don't go crazy on both monitor's resolution, 1GB would be fine. I'd go for 2GB, but that's just me.

WTB, if you're going for an FX, make sure to get Windows 8:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> Thanks for the info Mussels.  I plan to OC the 8320 to at least 3.7-3.8; stable enough to where I don't have to ever mess with it again after I do it.
> 
> He was telling me that a 7 min finished video took over 8 hours to make on his computer.  I am hoping with such a big bump in CPU, double the RAM, a faster HDD and an OpenGL GPU that could cut it down to about 2 hours.  That's just a guess, no idea how that stuff works.




entirely possible. if he's going from say, a 2GHz dual core to a 4GHz 8 core - it could EASILY take 1/4 the time.


the windows 8.1 advice above is also possible, win 7 has some issues with core parking and the way modern CPU's are made (the modern AMD's share hardware between pairs of two cores, and somethings can glitch out causing half the cores to not work at full potential. look into "disable core parking" for more info. not all people report a problem with it)


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!

TR - Wow, didn't know that about Win 7 vs. Win 8.  I asked what he preferred and he did say he wanted Win 7, but I'll talk to him and see.  I have Win 7 with my 8350 and it kicks azz, but I haven't ran those tests, either.  I had Win 7 Home x64 priced but of course forgot to add it to the overall budget so now I'm really gonna need to downgrade GPU.

Muss - Thanks mate,  he wanted Win 7 but I will see what I can do.

I forgot to add the OS to initial budget, edited it in 1st post.  Changed GPU to 7770 2 GB and saved $70, added $100 for OS.  At $856 now.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2014)

My dumazz 2cents:

Get the 7770 1g
8350
Win8, or 8.1
As many 1600 Dim sticks you can afford.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 5, 2014)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NJSh
if your friend can spend 30$ more over 800 take http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NJYQ and you will be able to hit 4+ghz


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2014)

+1 but, this card instead: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-hd66702gd3


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 5, 2014)

Arjai said:


> +1 but, this card instead: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-hd66702gd3


dual monitor could be a problem
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-video-card-hd677xznfc will do it better
so with win8.1 and phanteks 14 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NKpX or http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NKsQ with phanteks 12


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Arj and Ne, but y'all brothas are forgetting the OS in the first couple parts builds.  That would add $100 and range it from $900-930... A bit of an overshot.  I think the 212 EVO for $30 will be okay since I am not gonna go nuts on OCing.  

I like the last build you posted Ne (your very last link didn't work) for $860 and change, but I would replace the expensive cooler for the 212 EVO.  Also, why not spend $20 more and get a 7770 w/ 2 G instead of a 6770 with 1 G?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2014)

Honestly id try and stretch for an Intel rig. AMD  chips even though are said to be good with multi threading apps, still get beat handedly in encoding by Intel.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Mx - The i5 4670 is closest to the same price range (about $40 higher even) (or the 4570 @ $200) as the 8350, but scores lower in these tests.  The 8320 is not in these tests, but we may be able to squeeze an extra $50 for the upgrade to 8350 if neccessary.  What do you think?  Or am I missing something (usually the case).


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2014)

fX8320 will be fine. Just OC to 8350 speeds and bingo.  For encoding, Intel has nothing at the same price point that would outperform it.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  Is RAM a killer with video editing or is it just so-so?  Debating whether or not to lower GPU even more and grab more RAM or just leave it at 8 GB of 1600.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> Mx - The i5 4670 is closest to the same price range (about $40 higher even) (or the 4570 @ $200) as the 8350, but scores lower in these tests.  The 8320 is not in these tests, but we may be able to squeeze an extra $50 for the upgrade to 8350 if neccessary.  What do you think?  Or am I missing something (usually the case).



Oh shit nevermind. I just remember looking at benches in reviews for when the 8350 came out and wasn't looking all that great for encoding, but that bench changes everything. What site is that from?

8GB of ram is probably fine, but 16GB would be better obviously. I am running 8GB at 2133mhz right now(And I do a lot of video editing in Sony Movie Studio, then encoding in Handbrake), and haven't had any problems. Higher speed might be more beneficial, but I haven't tried clocking my memory to 2666mhz yet to test.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Oh shit nevermind. I just remember looking at benches in reviews for when the 8350 came out and wasn't looking all that great for encoding, but that bench changes everything. What site is that from?



It is from this article here: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i5-4670k-4670-4570-4430_6.html#sect0


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> It is from this article here: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i5-4670k-4670-4570-4430_6.html#sect0



Learned some interesting things in that thread. Glad I went with a 4770k


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> Thanks for the info.  Is RAM a killer with video editing or is it just so-so?  Debating whether or not to lower GPU even more and grab more RAM or just leave it at 8 GB of 1600.


depends on your need, if you do multitasking often better got big ram
if not 8 gb is fine
but i guess 8 gb ram is ok


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> depends on your need, if you do multitasking often better got big ram
> if not 8 gb is fine
> but i guess 8 gb ram is ok



Thanks  mate.  He will mainly use video editing on one monitor plus simple web browsing on the other.  I will start with 8 and if he needs more he can upgrade.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Learned some interesting things in that thread. Glad I went with a 4770k



Yeah, the first graph posted is pretty demoralizing.  261 vs 171 on SYSMark... But when comparing the prices, I guess I'm okay with it, the 4770 being $100 more.

Edit: Reading thru the whole thing... considering I don't use any of the stuff that the 8350 kicks azz in, I wouldn't mind going back and changing to the 4770!  Ah, maybe next time.

This is what I've got now...

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NOS4


----------



## repman244 (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> This is what I've got now...
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NOS4



Just curious...I don't know the prices for components in your area, but is it possible to squeeze an i7 4770k into the budget? 

Less power consumption, more performance but it is more expensive...just wondering by how much....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> This is what I've got now...
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NOS4


 
Windows 8.1 dude. better for AMD chips if you saw that picture another user posted earlier.

Sound card is also, completely unnecessary!

Ditch it, also ditch the Cavier black drive, and get a Crucial M500 240GB for $135 on newegg.

Also could go with a less PSU. 500-600w would be fine. Corsair CX series or something.


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Windows 8.1 dude. better for AMD chips if you saw that picture another user posted earlier.
> 
> Sound card is also, completely unnecessary!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input.  I did see the post earlier.  But he doesn't want Windows 8, so he isn't getting it.  The difference between the x64 Win 7 and Win 8.1 looks noticeable, but not that huge.  Looks like the biggest difference was x86 and x64??

Good call on the sound card.  He wants to run 5.1 and it looks like the MoBo supports up to 8 channels.  Removed.

Corsair CX runs $55 for 600W.  I can get the T-Take with good ratings for $40 after MIR and it's got 700W.  Any reason for the extra $15 for -100 W?

I want to get the SSD... But I don't know if 240 G will be enough room.  He was doing fine with a 320 G, true, but this is 80 less... I will try to find out if he would survive.



repman244 said:


> Just curious...I don't know the prices for components in your area, but is it possible to squeeze an i7 4770k into the budget?
> 
> Less power consumption, more performance but it is more expensive...just wondering by how much....



Sorry man, but can't afford another $150.   I am already pushing over the limits as it is.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> Thanks for the input.  I did see the post earlier.  But he doesn't want Windows 8, so he isn't getting it.  The difference between the x64 Win 7 and Win 8.1 looks noticeable, but not that huge.  Looks like the biggest difference was x86 and x64??
> 
> Good call on the sound card.  He wants to run 5.1 and it looks like the MoBo supports up to 8 channels.  Removed.
> 
> ...


Christ, force him to use it, or just get him Start8.

Also, just get the 240GB SSD, and then just get a 1-2TB drive later on.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2014)

Change the PSU for an 80+ model. Antect Earthwatts 380 or Corsair CX430 are more than enough for this rig; both have the same amperes on the 12V rail (the important one). Or go with CX500 as MxPhenom suggested


----------



## jed (Feb 5, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Christ, force him to use it, or just get him Start8.
> 
> Also, just get the 240GB SSD, and then just get a 1-2TB drive later on.



I'm trying to convince him, mate.  He said he will try Win 8 out later on someone elses rig and see if he can stand it.  I told him about the mod, too.  He is sold on the SSD but can't order it for another 1-2 weeks so we will have to wait it out for another deal.



TRWOV said:


> Change the PSU for an 80+ model. Antect Earthwatts 380 or Corsair CX430 are more than enough for this rig; both have the same amperes on the 12V rail (the important one). Or go with CX500 as MxPhenom suggested



Thanks mate, but just wondering why spend more $ on less Watts?  Does it have something to do with the amperes on the 12V rail (no idea what any of that is) vs. the Thermal Take 700W?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 5, 2014)

jed said:


> Thanks Arj and Ne, but y'all brothas are forgetting the OS in the first couple parts builds.  That would add $100 and range it from $900-930... A bit of an overshot.  I think the 212 EVO for $30 will be okay since I am not gonna go nuts on OCing.
> 
> I like the last build you posted Ne (your very last link didn't work) for $860 and change, but I would replace the expensive cooler for the 212 EVO.  Also, why not spend $20 more and get a 7770 w/ 2 G instead of a 6770 with 1 G?


link is fixed.
for video editing you want as many cores you can get at highest possible speed. since software that your friend use doesnt benefit from vga acceleration it is indifferent what vga you will pick.
in video editing you dont have textures so you dont need big size ram. you can do it even with 256mgb if you can find such card. 
evo is low midrange cooler. it will do it ok with low tdp chips but with 125W chip you will reach its limits quite fast http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Phanteks/PH-TC12DX/6.html
with phanteks 12 you can get about 200-300 mhz more then evo at the price of 17$ more.
with phanteks 14 you will be able to juice every last mgh from 8320. for further oc you will need custom water loop


----------



## suraswami (Feb 5, 2014)

Step down the mobo from 990fxa to 970a-UD3P, you can save about $30 to $40.  A 120GB SSD can hold lot of programs + OS, so add 120GB SSD.  Black Drive is awesome, I use one for video editing/compiling and its wicked fast.  If the program doesn't use much GPU power and your friend is not going to game then get a GTX 630/640 or R7 240X/250X 2GB memory video cards.  Even older generation 6670 or 6570 2GB video card will work fine, they can be got for less than $50 now a days.

If no intention of OCing Gigabyte mATX USB 3.0 mobo is a good option.  I recently built for a friend with 8320 + this mATX mobo and he is happy.

Microcenter sells the 8320 for $99.  Check if you can get one.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> dual monitor could be a problem
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-video-card-hd677xznfc will do it better
> so with win8.1 and phanteks 14 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NKpX or http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2NKsQ with phanteks 12


2Gigs and 3 outputs:
DVI-I Dual-Link1
HDMI1
VGA1

What's the catch? http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-hd66702gd3

About $50 savings!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2014)

jed said:


> Corsair CX runs $55 for 600W.  I can get the T-Take with good ratings for $40 after MIR and it's got 700W.  Any reason for the extra $15 for -100 W?
> 
> I want to get the SSD... But I don't know if 240 G will be enough room.  He was doing fine with a 320 G, true, but this is 80 less... I will try to find out if he would survive.
> 
> Sorry man, but can't afford another $150.   I am already pushing over the limits as it is.



the corsair is a lot better PSU. simple as that. just get it.

i still say the SSD isnt needed at all... no way in hell is he gunna encode fast enough to need one.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

suraswami said:


> ...your friend is not going to game then get a GTX 630/640 or R7 240X/250X 2GB memory video cards.  Even older generation* 6670* or 6570 2GB video card will work fine, they can be got for less than $50 now a days.


+1 for the 6670...not sure why this wouldn't meet his needs?


----------



## jed (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the wealth of opinions and info everyone.  I have much to think about over the next couple weeks!  

On the more off-topic side, I just bought me one of those 240 G Crucial SSD's that were on sale for $120 today.  Looking forward to putting it in!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> 2Gigs and 3 outputs:
> DVI-I Dual-Link1
> HDMI1
> VGA1
> ...


i am not sure if 6670 will have enough power for 2 monitors. may be for up to 1680x1050 will be ok but i doubt it can handle 2x1080p


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> i am not sure if 6670 will have enough power for 2 monitors. may be for up to 1680x1050 will be ok but i doubt it can handle 2x1080p



a wet fart can handle 2x1080p

3D gaming is one thing, but rendering a 2D desktop and video playback? any onboard video from the last few years can handle that, let alone dedicated cards.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2014)

Mussels said:


> a wet fart can handle 2x1080p
> 
> 3D gaming is one thing, but rendering a 2D desktop and video playback? any onboard video from the last few years can handle that, let alone dedicated cards.


if you say so
i have 4850 but i have never tryed it with 2 monitiors so realy cant justify if it (or 6670) will handle em or not


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> if you say so
> i have 4850 but i have never tryed it with 2 monitiors so realy cant justify if it (or 6670) will handle em or not




it will, anything thats not 3D gaming will run perfectly. its why i've been arguing against a gaming level card in this thread since the beginning - its a waste of cash, and just ups the heat and power requirements for no reason.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2014)

Mussels said:


> it will, anything thats not 3D gaming will run perfectly. its why i've been arguing against a gaming level card in this thread since the beginning - its a waste of cash, and just ups the heat and power requirements for no reason.


well in that case can be done with http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-eah6450silentdi1gd3lp for example
my builds updated http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2Oh6a and http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2Oh7R this will leave some money for aio cooler like h110 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2Ohct for 830$


----------



## suraswami (Feb 6, 2014)

6450 will do fine, passive cooler ones runs kind of hot to my liking.

I got this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131511 for my friend's recent PC build ($10 AR and got the rebate too in 6 weeks) and no heat or noise issues, he is happy with it.

Used 6670 or 6570 is the way I will go.

5450 at work drives 2 x 1080P monitors with no issues.

In that case a NV 210 card will also do good.  They also can be got very cheap.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2014)

suraswami said:


> 6450 will do fine, passive cooler ones runs kind of hot to my liking.


cpu oc and this is why i have selected haf 912


----------



## jed (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like I have several options "on the cheap" from the past few posts.  As long as you are sure that a 1 GB GPU with lower clocks will make no difference for his tasks I don't see why not.  GoPro studio uses OpenGL so those cards need to have it, and it sounds like that's the only thing that will contribute to the program?


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.amd.com/uk/products/desk...6450/Pages/amd-radeon-hd-6450-overview.aspx#2


----------



## xvi (Feb 7, 2014)

Is no one going to mention that video editing requires a LOT of disk space? Even compressed video off a phone will take up a good bit of space, let alone anything decent quality at 1080 or heaven forbid you get anywhere _near_ raw. At the very least, throw a 2+ TB WD Green drive in there. All you need is sequential read/write speeds which even a low RPM drive will do fine. Video editing will chew up that SSD.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 7, 2014)

xvi said:


> Is no one going to mention that video editing requires a LOT of disk space? Even compressed video off a phone will take up a good bit of space, let alone anything decent quality at 1080 or heaven forbid you get anywhere _near_ raw. At the very least, throw a 2+ TB WD Green drive in there. All you need is sequential read/write speeds which even a low RPM drive will do fine. Video editing will chew up that SSD.



Depends on your encoding codec, settings(bitrate), format, resolution of video, really. You can get some damn good looking videos rendered out, if you use the right settings, that will take up a very small footprint on a drive.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 7, 2014)

xvi said:


> Is no one going to mention that video editing requires a LOT of disk space? Even compressed video off a phone will take up a good bit of space, let alone anything decent quality at 1080 or heaven forbid you get anywhere _near_ raw. At the very least, throw a 2+ TB WD Green drive in there. All you need is sequential read/write speeds which even a low RPM drive will do fine. Video editing will chew up that SSD.


 
I thought we already suggested a 1TB black for that?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2014)

jed said:


> Sounds like I have several options "on the cheap" from the past few posts.  As long as you are sure that a 1 GB GPU with lower clocks will make no difference for his tasks I don't see why not.  GoPro studio uses OpenGL so those cards need to have it, and it sounds like that's the only thing that will contribute to the program?




god yes. 1GB wont even be needed. you gotta keep in mind these requirements for multiple HD displays really only matter for gaming. any card with 2x outputs of whatever he needs (HDMI, DVI etc) will do just fine. I also agree on a fan cooled card instead of passive.

*edit for typos


----------



## jed (Feb 7, 2014)

Not to mention that he has been surviving for a couple years now on a 320 GB HDD on his iMac, using no external or other type of storage.  He doesn't do it professionally and just as a hobby.  He doesn't keep his files after he is complete.  He collects one project, finishes it, and deletes the remainder, keeping the finished product.  I will no doubt be trying to find space for him to squeeze in something like a cheap .5-1 TB drive if he chooses the SSD route and we have the budget.


----------



## jed (Feb 7, 2014)

Mussels said:


> god yes. 1GB wont even be needed. you gotta keep in mind these requirements for multiple HD displays really on matter for gaming. any card with 2x outputs of whatever he needs (HDMI, DVI etc) will do just fine. i also agree on a fan cooled card over passive.



Thanks Muss.  I will keep fan cooled in mind over passive cooled.  I'm guessing those are the ones with the radiator-fin looking things instead of fans?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2014)

what about this: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=18730869

Managed to sneak in a Corsair H80

EDIT: correct link


----------



## jed (Feb 7, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> what about this: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=18730869
> 
> Managed to sneak in a Corsair H80
> 
> EDIT: correct link



Hey dude, I am not getting any results in that link.  Says the wish list is empty.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2014)

jed said:


> Thanks Muss.  I will keep fan cooled in mind over passive cooled.  I'm guessing those are the ones with the radiator-fin looking things instead of fans?



passive cooled means no fan - they can work fine, but the need air from a nearby case fan to cool them. my advice would be to get a card with either a known reputation for being quiet (read reviews) or go for a larger fan - the bigger fans are usually quieter. if he's leaving it on all the time for long encodes, it shouldnt sound like a jet engine.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2014)

jed said:


> Hey dude, I am not getting any results in that link.  Says the wish list is empty.



Dunno why it doesn't show up on your end.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139018 R200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514 990FXA-UD3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102960 Sapphire Flex 6450
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027 CX 500w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285 FX8320
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231550 2x4GB 1866Mhz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236625 1TB HDD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151266 DVD burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832416776 Windows 8.1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103194 4 fan pack
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181031 H80 AIO cooler
$865

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=18730869


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139018 R200
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514 990FXA-UD3
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102960 Sapphire Flex 6450
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027 CX 500w
> ...




^ i like this build in general. not too sure about the passive graphics card, but with a heatsink that big and so many case fans, it should be ok. it also has dual DVI which is good for the two monitor setup.


----------

